# Candy's new sweater



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

So Candy got another new sweater. This one is called "the little black dress" and is a free download pattern from Ravelry if any of you are knitters. It is knit from an alpaca/ cashmere blend yarn. I then added a crochet chain in rose colored beaver fur in front of the ruffles and at the neckline- only stitching it halfway around the neck so that the handmade lampworked beads and sterling spacers would hang down like a necklace. Hope you enjoy the pictures- Candy was NOT in the mood for posing (LOL)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You did an amazing job on the sweater dress! I love everything about it, especially the fur detail you added on. You are very talented! Candy looks so sweet...and sleepy...send her over here for a snuggle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - what a gorgeous job you did on that sweater for Candy. Talk about Eye Candy!! :wub::wub: It's just beautiful and she's so pretty in it. 
I love that pattern -- I adapted it without ruffles for one of Tyler's sweaters and I used it to make Tammy's Emma's Valentine's Day sweater with the fun fur. The only thing I don't like is working with double point needles on the neck. I hope that someday I can make as beautiful a sweater as you did but I'm still a beginner.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You did an awesome job on that dress and it is perfect for Candy! I am crocheting a similar dress (sans the fur) for a couple of little girl fluffs and I hope they come out as cute. I can't read pattern but maybe one day I'll take a class. Can't wait to see what other things you make for your baby.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is sooo cute ! n ur baby is preciosu .. i need a lil girl fluff!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, thank you for all the nice compliments, BUT I have to confess that I did not knit the dress!!! :blush:
It is a free pattern, but I needed someone else to knit it for me. I tried taking a class last year, and still didn't really learn how to knit.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

It was supposed to be a beginner class, but the others in the class already knew how to knit!!! It was very frustrating to me- somehow I kept adding stitches!!!!!!
I am thinking of taking another class as there are so many things I'd like to knit. Anyway, I taught myself to do a crochet chain to add the fur yarn, and I put together the lampwork pendant, but didn't want you all thinking I actually knit the cute little dress myself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Oh, thank you for all the nice compliments, BUT I have to confess that I did not knit the dress!!! :blush:
> It is a free pattern, but I needed someone else to knit it for me. I tried taking a class last year, and still didn't really learn how to knit.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> It was supposed to be a beginner class, but the others in the class already knew how to knit!!! It was very frustrating to me- somehow I kept adding stitches!!!!!!
> I am thinking of taking another class as there are so many things I'd like to knit. Anyway, I taught myself to do a crochet chain to add the fur yarn, and I put together the lampwork pendant, but didn't want you all thinking I actually knit the cute little dress myself.


Jocelyn -- LMAO -- you just made me feel so much better. I was thinkin', "Man, I think I'm doing okay with my knitting lessons but I'm so much further down the food chain in knitting" after seeing that sweater so I'm glad that you had it done by an experienced knitter. :smheat: You took the pressure off, girlfriend. :thumbsup: But it is really beautiful and your embellishes are really what made it so special.:wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Jocelyn -- LMAO -- you just made me feel so much better. I was thinkin', "Man, I think I'm doing okay with my knitting lessons but I'm so much further down the food chain in knitting" after seeing that sweater so I'm glad that you had it done by an experienced knitter. :smheat: You took the pressure off, girlfriend. :thumbsup: But it is really beautiful and your embellishes are really what made it so special.:wub:


Oh, that little turquoise dress you knitted for Emma is adorable! Maybe you can give ME some pointers!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao !!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable. :wub: Love her new sweater, too.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

amazing!! the dress looks beautiful and elegant :wub: and your little lady is a heart stealer for sure :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How adorable is that?! I love ruffles. And Miss Candy is adorable too even if she's a reluctant model lol.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what a cute little dress, she looks adorable.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I loooooove the sweater dress - WOW! you did an amazing job with it. It looks perfect on her :wub: look at that cutie pie. her coat grew beautifully too :wub: now that you have both breeds, between a havanese and a maltese, which coat is easier to take care of? - just an out of curiousity question 
hugs
Kat


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> oh I loooooove the sweater dress - WOW! you did an amazing job with it. It looks perfect on her :wub: look at that cutie pie. her coat grew beautifully too :wub: now that you have both breeds, between a havanese and a maltese, which coat is easier to take care of? - just an out of curiousity question
> hugs
> Kat


 Kat,
Cocotini's coat is MUCH easier to take care of. If she gets matts-with her type of coat they are fairly easy to work through and get out. With Candy's very silky coat- her matts tangle tightly and since I like to dress her- she does get matts. I had to have her belly shaved down because the velcro of the dresses and harnesses kept catching and tangling her hair. Also, Candy HATES to be brushed and combed so it makes grooming her twice as hard. Cocotini is laid back and will let me do anything. The Havanese is a wonderful breed!!! I highly recommend them to anyone who just wants to know "out of curiosity":innocent:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh that is adorable - so is Candy! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jocelyn I think this is the first time I saw such similarities between Emma and Candy. WOW! I felt like I was just staring at Emma in these pictures. Our Marcris girls look so alike. Except Emma has a pinker nose. 

Candy looks precious in her new sweater! I love it! Totally reminds me of the one Sue made for Em. Just adorable!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Jocelyn I think this is the first time I saw such similarities between Emma and Candy. WOW! I felt like I was just staring at Emma in these pictures. Our Marcris girls look so alike. Except Emma has a pinker nose.
> 
> Candy looks precious in her new sweater! I love it! Totally reminds me of the one Sue made for Em. Just adorable!!


Tammy, I agree!!! As Candy has gotten older and her hair has grown- I've definitely thought she and Emma look a lot alike. and it's funny that Candy also lies down like Emma when I try to take her picture!! although this time she was even hiding her head-NO MORE PICTURES MOMMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That sweater is adorable! You did a great job and I can't wait to see what you make next.
Candy is so darn cute in her new sweater! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL! Must be their thing....the head goes right down! It's the Marcris trademark 

I was just trying to find a particular puppy pic of Emma where she sooo reminds me of Candy in these pics, but I can't get into my photobucket account right now. It keeps freezing on me. I'll try to look and post this weekend!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I love that dress!! Your embellishments just make it! And your little Candy is super adorable!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am in love with Candy. Wow is she beautiful! The dress is adorable and she looks so cute in it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love Candy, she is gorgeous and love the sweater too!!!!:chili:


----------

